# any luck



## shaggy01 (Nov 9, 2008)

anybody seeing deer around *******?

***edited by MSG Rude for town name***


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I moved this here and edited it for the town name. As you know, direct naming of local is not allowed. Please review the terms of use again.

Thank you and have a good day.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

why? the guy wanted advice and now he wont get jack.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

MN,

You got a problem with the rules? Take it up with the mods in PMs


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i understand sapper. sorry. i respect your authority. i just didnt understand the rules.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Authority????  Im just an average joe


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

oh. oh well. sorry.


----------

